# Volunteer Plant - any ideas?



## T Holland (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone have an idea what this may be? Doesn't taste like Kale or Cabbage. Just volunteered up in the garden this year. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks like some sort of Dock.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep, dock. Weed. Pull it out before it sends a tap root to China.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

maybe horseradish?
http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-a...tainer-Gardening/Edibles/Heavenly-Horseradish


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

While there could be a chance it's horseradish if there is other horseradish in the area, I'd give it 99.99% likelihood of curly dock, and say pull it.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks like dock to me as well.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

looks like horseradish to me.


----------



## T Holland (Apr 30, 2012)

Was horseradish! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

You are lucky! Mine are always dock. 

We don't live on an old homestead...it would be fun to find new "old" things. Our property used to be a pasture so everything unknown is pretty much a weed.


----------



## T Holland (Apr 30, 2012)

Fun! Thanks again for taking a look.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

Dock is quite edible, the leaves are delicious eaten raw when young and tender like lettuce or young and old leaves can be cooked like spinach or used as a pot herb in soups and stews. The seeds can be roasted then ground and used in breads or brewed into a coffee like drink. Like Chicory it's best coffee use is to extend what real coffee you have but if you're without completely roasted dock seeds a make a fair hot drink.


----------

